# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Red Cherry Shrimp in...Los Angeles?



## LizPendens (May 2, 2004)

There's another thread down the page asking for LFSs that supply cherry shrimp in San Francisco, so I'm going to try the same thing for L.A. I cn't bring myself to pay $30+ shipping for $20 worth of shrimp. 

The good part is that I'm willing to drive a farther distance than I normally would (Ya hear that Tenor1? ) Even with expensive gasoline, it's cheaper than UPS.

On the same subject, what is everyone's experience with them? Are they hardy? Do they breed like rabbits, and if they do, do the baby shrimplets tend to get eaten or do they survive? I really don't want an infestation of the things, just a few!


----------



## LizPendens (May 2, 2004)

There's another thread down the page asking for LFSs that supply cherry shrimp in San Francisco, so I'm going to try the same thing for L.A. I cn't bring myself to pay $30+ shipping for $20 worth of shrimp. 

The good part is that I'm willing to drive a farther distance than I normally would (Ya hear that Tenor1? ) Even with expensive gasoline, it's cheaper than UPS.

On the same subject, what is everyone's experience with them? Are they hardy? Do they breed like rabbits, and if they do, do the baby shrimplets tend to get eaten or do they survive? I really don't want an infestation of the things, just a few!


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Good luck in your search! Two of the Cherries I have are carrying eggs, but it's not easy to keep track of them in my tank...all I know is that I haven't seen either since Sunday. Of the 12 I added to my tank I've never been able to see more than 6 at any one time.

From all that I've read they are prolific breeders, but since I don't plan on moving the pregnant females into a breeding tank, the larvae will be on their own to evade the fish in the tank. I'm pretty sure nature will keep my shrimp population from exploding.


----------

